# Most successful teams by state



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 22, 2017)

http://www.reviews.org/college-football-wins/


----------



## bulldawgborn (Aug 22, 2017)

Interesting.   Good thing for FSU that the Florida line is not above Valdosta


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2017)

Doesn't say much for the state of Florida when UGA owns FSU..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats to Vsu.....they run this state


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 22, 2017)

Poor Alaska...no college football.  You watch all these shows about Alaska living, and get all amped up about homesteading & living off the grid, only to have the "but we don't have college football" bomb dropped on you.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 22, 2017)

That's cute.....

How many of these do you have again?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 22, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> That's cute.....
> 
> How many of these do you have again?



Good ol' fIVe raNgZ yO!!!!1111

Yep, and the current recruiting class was 1 when y'all won the last one. 


BTW, Bout ready to give up that all time series lead?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 22, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> That's cute.....
> 
> How many of these do you have again?



Cool relics.  Let me refer you to this other recent thread  Do 2018 recruits even remember your teams last title?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 22, 2017)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Cool relics.  Let me refer you to this other recent thread  Do 2018 recruits even remember your teams last title?



The rings in the picture are, literally, tarnished.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 22, 2017)

Amazing the difference a few wide right/left's make...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 22, 2017)

alphachief said:


> Amazing the difference a few wide right/left's make...



How the mighty have fallen......

Where's all the All Canes Conference rings they promised?  Right now, they'll be thrilled to win the Coastal (for the first time).


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Good ol' fIVe raNgZ yO!!!!1111
> 
> Yep, and the current recruiting class was 1 when y'all won the last one.
> 
> ...





ChiefOsceola said:


> Cool relics.  Let me refer you to this other recent thread  Do 2018 recruits even remember your teams last title?





Gold Ranger said:


> The rings in the picture are, literally, tarnished.





alphachief said:


> Amazing the difference a few wide right/left's make...





Gold Ranger said:


> How the mighty have fallen......
> 
> Where's all the All Canes Conference rings they promised?  Right now, they'll be thrilled to win the Coastal (for the first time).



I knew that was coming...


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 22, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> The rings in the picture are, literally, tarnished.



  Don't show my wife...she puts me in the poorhouse buying antiques.



alphachief said:


> Amazing the difference a few wide right/left's make...



...



Browning Slayer said:


> I knew that was coming...


----------



## bullgator (Aug 22, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> BTW, Bout ready to give up that all time series lead?



So y'all are losing the series to BOTH Miami and UF?.....
And we're not in any trouble of falling behind anytime soon.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 23, 2017)

bullgator said:


> So y'all are losing the series to BOTH Miami and UF?.....
> And we're not in any trouble of falling behind anytime soon.



Yep, but we have just as many NC's and Heisman winners as y'all....... and y'all got about a 50 year head start.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, but we have just as many NC's and Heisman winners as y'all....... and y'all got about a 50 year head start.



gators will win east.  get throttled by bama again.  same story. next.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, but we have just as many NC's and Heisman winners as y'all....... and y'all got about a 50 year head start.



And UGA owns the Gators and the Noles.. Next..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And UGA owns the Gators and the Noles.. Next..



And Colorado and Navy own the Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> And Colorado and Navy own the Dawgs.



So........ That means they are better than FSU as well?

It's ok little Nole.. Just call us Daddy and move along..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, but we have just as many NC's and Heisman winners as y'all....... and y'all got about a 50 year head start.



Ouch


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just call us Daddy and move along..



Only my daddy's generation remembers when y'all were relevant.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2017)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Only my daddy's generation remembers when y'all were relevant.



i agree. all fla teams suck.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So........ That means they are better than FSU as well?
> 
> It's ok little Nole.. Just call us Daddy and move along..



Y'all are good daddies, too.  Every Daddy wants his child to grow up and have better than he had.  Mission Accomplished.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2017)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Only my daddy's generation remembers when y'all were relevant.



And only my Grandpa's generation remembers the last time the Noles beat UGA.. 



Gold Ranger said:


> Y'all are good daddies, too.  Every Daddy wants his child to grow up and have better than he had.  Mission Accomplished.



We have no problem with you slapping others around. You just can't slap Daddy around or you'll find yourself broken, bleeding and crying.. Carry on and do us a favor and beat Bama..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2017)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Only my daddy's generation remembers when y'all were relevant.



all 2 seasons of it. lol.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 23, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And only my Grandpa's generation remembers the last time the Noles beat UGA..
> 
> 
> 
> We have no problem with you slapping others around. You just can't slap Daddy around or you'll find yourself broken, bleeding and crying.. Carry on and do us a favor and beat Bama..



But we get to pick which nursing home you go to.  I hear the SEC East is a nice quiet place where you don't have to work too hard.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 23, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, but we have just as many NC's and Heisman winners as y'all....... and y'all got about a 50 year head start.



That's because y'all started life as the Florida State School for women. 
Now y'all just slap them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> But we get to pick which nursing home you go to.  I hear the SEC East is a nice quiet place where you don't have to work too hard.



An school from the ACC trying to talk smack about the SEC.. Especially considering Bowden was quoted saying..



> "I felt that it was too difficult to win through the SEC to win a national championship, I felt like our best route would be to go through the ACC and that did prove out to be correct. I don’t know if we could have made it through the SEC."



Someone sounded scared...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> An school from the ACC trying to talk smack about the SEC.. Especially considering Bowden was quoted saying..
> 
> 
> 
> Someone sounded scared...



Let's look at something a little more recent.



> The SEC East isn't just significantly worse than the SEC West.
> 
> According to at least one ranking, the East has become the single worst in major-conference college football, behind the maligned Big Ten West and narrowly ahead of the mid-major Mountain West's top division.







> Not that anyone opened this post expecting the East to win some kind of medal.
> 
> Kentucky's in second place in this division, which says more about the division than it does about Kentucky. Onetime leader and national title contender Tennessee has collapsed on itself like a star. Top-10 recruiter Georgia is 4-4. Missouri isn't even a dilapidated shell of what it was a few years ago, and Vanderbilt is Vanderbilt.






> To repeat, the SEC East is so abysmal that Notre Dame, which is 3-5 and ranked 43rd on this index, would be the third-best team in the division. That's where we are. Notre Dame would be an improvement.




http://www.sbnation.com/college-foot...ision-rankings


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Let's look at something a little more recent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, did Bobby recant his story?

The East is down, we have how many new head coaches? To think for a minute it will stay like that is silly. The recruiting is still here and we have way more money. And at the end of the day, follow the money. It worked in Miami, FSU, Bama and so on.. With money and top recruiting, it's just a matter of time. The Noles beep their horn because of one rapist, liar and thief. 

How is that USCe is a more profitable program than the Noles? You guys come in at 23rd... 

Heck, your Daddy (UGA) has tromped you by over 30 million..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, did Bobby recant his story?
> 
> The East is down, we have how many new head coaches? To think for a minute it will stay like that is silly. The recruiting is still here and we have way more money. And at the end of the day, follow the money. It worked in Miami, FSU, Bama and so on.. With money and top recruiting, it's just a matter of time. The Noles beep their horn because of one rapist, liar and thief.
> 
> ...



Yet, the Dawgs and the Chickens have no hardware to show for it.  Funny how you use every measuring stick EXCEPT Championships or even relatively recent on field production to compare programs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yet, the Dawgs and the Chickens have no hardware to show for it.  Funny how you use every measuring stick EXCEPT Championships or even relatively recent on field production to compare programs.



So, by not winning a National Title, you are not relevant in College Football? You do know only one team can win that in ANY given year so they other teams are not relevant?

Winning 10 games in a season is not relevant? 

We were 1 play from the National Title just 4 years ago..

In the last 17 years UGA is one of the top winning programs and we're not relevant... 

Yep, not relevant and everybody just over looks us when we play. 

You are making poor attempt at trolling but hey, nobody else is attempting it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, by not winning a National Title, you are not relevant in College Football? You do know only one team can win that in ANY given year so they other teams are not relevant?
> 
> Winning 10 games in a season is not relevant?
> 
> ...


1 play in 38 yrs. 
muliple bama titles
fsu in the mix year after year and a relevant recent title with a proven, bama trained coach

mark richt is a great man.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, by not winning a National Title, you are not relevant in College Football? You do know only one team can win that in ANY given year so they other teams are not relevant?
> 
> Winning 10 games in a season is not relevant?
> 
> ...



Yep, UGA is the Wisconsin of the south.  Very good program, but an afterthought to everyone outside the region.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, UGA is the Wisconsin of the south.  Very good program, but an afterthought to everyone outside the region.



37 loses in last 10'yrs. solid 9-4 outback bowl contender. (0 ncs in 38 yrs). 19 loses (6 in sabans first year with shula players  and 4 ncs). fsu 33 loses in past 10 seasons with only  1 nc. wisky 37 loses in past 10'yrs, 0 nc. goldrangersux is correct.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> 37 loses in last 10'yrs. solid 9-4 outback bowl contender. (0 ncs in 38 yrs). 19 loses (6 in sabans first year with shula players  and 4 ncs). fsu 33 loses in past 10 seasons with only  1 nc. wisky 37 loses in past 10'yrs, 0 nc. goldrangersux is correct.



Bama is a national brand.  Notre Dame is a national brand, Michigan is a national brand.  tOSU is a national bran.  USC is a national brand.  FSU is a national brand.  Wisconsin is not a national brand.  UGA is not a national brand.

Basically, if people outside you geographic reason don't care enough to hate you, you are not a national brand.

It doesn't mean you don't have a great program.  It just means people don't care.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Bama is a national brand.  Notre Dame is a national brand, Michigan is a national brand.  tOSU is a national bran.  USC is a national brand.  FSU is a national brand.  Wisconsin is not a national brand.  UGA is not a national brand.
> 
> Basically, if people outside you geographic reason don't care enough to hate you, you are not a national brand.
> 
> It doesn't mean you don't have a great program.  It just means people don't care.



Remind me again, which one is FSU?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Remind me again, which one is FSU?



Everyone either likes or hates FSU, same as Bama.  Most people have no opinion of UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Everyone either likes or hates FSU, same as Bama.  Most people have no opinion of UGA.



But yet, we have the most rivals? We play a game every year on a neutral site.. FSU has one rival and that isn't even a rival game anymore cause Miami sucks.

Not too mention we have the South's Oldest Rivalry!

And I don't hate FSU at all. I actually like them and will pull for them. Heck, I go thru Tally more than you do!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Everyone either likes or hates FSU, same as Bama.  Most people have no opinion of UGA.



I like UGA, but you never told me who FSU is??? Fresno State University???


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like UGA, but you never told me who FSU is??? Fresno State University???



You'll find out next Saturday who FSU is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> You'll find out next Saturday who FSU is.



You bringing the beer and popcorn?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You bringing the beer and popcorn?



SOCO and Mt. Dew for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> SOCO and Mt. Dew for me.



Blech,,,,,,,,sicky sweet college kid stuff. 

Come on up I'll share some W. E. Weller with you and teach you how the grown ups enjoy a ball game.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blech,,,,,,,,sicky sweet college kid stuff.
> 
> Come on up I'll share some W. E. Weller with you and teach you how the grown ups enjoy a ball game.



My wife says she married Peter Pan.  I'll never grow up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> My wife says she married Peter Pan.  I'll never grow up.



Well it's good to know that FSU at least has Disney Characters pulling for them.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well it's good to know that FSU at least has Disney Characters pulling for them.



Amen, brother.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> My wife says she married Peter Pan.  I'll never grow up.





So many directions I could go with that!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So many directions I could go with that!



And you'll be my Tinkerbell.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> And you'll be my Tinkerbell.



Now you have finally outed yourself. I would have kept that a secret on here if I were you.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 24, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> And you'll be my Tinkerbell.


 you cracked open the closet door right there!


elfiii said:


> Now you have finally outed yourself. I would have kept that a secret on here if I were you.



Now I'm not sure what FSU stands for


----------



## elfiii (Aug 24, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Now I'm not sure what FSU stands for



I bet he wears tights and a ballerina costume to the home games.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 24, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I bet he wears tights and a ballerina costume to the home games.



 
The only forum member with a stage name!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2017)

bullgator said:


> The only forum member with a stage name!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> And you'll be my Tinkerbell.



I think you've inhaled too much fairy dust..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you've inhaled too much fairy dust..



very likely.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you've inhaled too much fairy dust..



At least we got SOME activity on the forum.  Whatever it takes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> At least we got SOME activity on the forum.  Whatever it takes.



I really think you enjoy dressing up like Peter Pan..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I really think you enjoy dressing up like Peter Pan..



fsu= fairy state univ.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> fsu= fairy state univ.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> fsu= fairy state univ.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2017)

Just when this thread was getting good.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## elfiii (Aug 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> fsu= fairy state univ.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 26, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> That's cute.....
> 
> How many of these do you have again?



Some of those should be taken away from Cheater U!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2017)

Who was that masked man?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2017)

Once again the SEC homers think the rest of the nation plays flag football.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Once again the SEC homers think the rest of the nation plays flag football.



there is no sec.   its just bama and a bunch of mid major teams riding coat tails and wanting their share of the handout nick earns for them.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 30, 2017)

Woodsman69 said:


> Some of those should be taken away from Cheater U!



Jealousy doesn't become you Mr. Crab legs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> there is no sec.   its just bama and a bunch of mid major teams riding coat tails and wanting their share of the handout nick earns for them.



Speaking of handouts, Nick's pretty good at that, ain't he? I just hope you can still connect to the Internet AFTER Saturday night. FSU gonna put tears in your eyes Saturday night, son! 

GO NOLES!


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 1, 2017)

bullgator said:


> That's because y'all started life as the Florida State School for women.
> Now y'all just slap them.



Actually that is a historical untruth with no basis in reality. FSU started out as the West Florida Seminary and its cadets fought at the battle of natural bridge south of Tallahassee in 1865. While FSU's ancestors were whipping Yankees and defending the State Capital there was no UF as the East Florida seminary was closed until 1866. You Gators love to roll out the girls school line to bash FSU but all you do is expose your ignorance to Florida history.

GO NOLES!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Once again the SEC homers think the rest of the nation plays flag football.



Don't they?


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 1, 2017)

Woodsman69 said:


> Actually that is a historical untruth with no basis in reality. FSU started out as the West Florida Seminary and its cadets fought at the battle of natural bridge south of Tallahassee in 1865. While FSU's ancestors were whipping Yankees and defending the State Capital there was no UF as the East Florida seminary was closed until 1866. You Gators love to roll out the girls school line to bash FSU but all you do is expose your ignorance to Florida history.
> 
> GO NOLES!



Don't need history to tell you that it still ranks as one of easiest colleges to get into in the state short of community college and hasn't been ranked higher than uF or UM in decades if ever. 

You don't want to discuss your school as an actual educational institution in regards to the other Florida Schools, that's a battle you can't win. 

Short of a few decent programs, it's a glorified diploma mill that spits out circus performers and mid level NFL talent.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)

Woodsman69 said:


> Actually that is a historical untruth with no basis in reality. FSU started out as the West Florida Seminary and its cadets fought at the battle of natural bridge south of Tallahassee in 1865. While FSU's ancestors were whipping Yankees and defending the State Capital there was no UF as the East Florida seminary was closed until 1866. You Gators love to roll out the girls school line to bash FSU but all you do is expose your ignorance to Florida history.
> 
> GO NOLES!



You might want to learn your own history about your school.



> In a 1905 reorganization of Florida's educational system by the Legislature, six state institutions of higher learning were consolidated into two when the University of Florida in Gainesville was established and designated a men's school and the Florida State College became a women's school called the Florida Female College.



And that is from your schools website on "History".. 

https://www.fsu.edu/about/history.html


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 1, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Don't need history to tell you that it still ranks as one of easiest colleges to get into in the state short of community college and hasn't been ranked higher than uF or UM in decades if ever.
> 
> You don't want to discuss your school as an actual educational institution in regards to the other Florida Schools, that's a battle you can't win.
> 
> Short of a few decent programs, it's a glorified diploma mill that spits out circus performers and mid level NFL talent.



TJ, I actually think you hate the Noles almost as much as I hate the Vols...


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> TJ, I actually think you hate the Noles almost as much as I hate the Vols...



Second only to Notre Lame and THE cheater bucknut university.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 1, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Don't need history to tell you that it still ranks as one of easiest colleges to get into in the state short of community college and hasn't been ranked higher than uF or UM in decades if ever.
> 
> You don't want to discuss your school as an actual educational institution in regards to the other Florida Schools, that's a battle you can't win.
> 
> Short of a few decent programs, it's a glorified diploma mill that spits out circus performers and mid level NFL talent.



Canes suck so bad you have to bash FSU based on their rank as an educational institution.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You might want to learn your own history about your school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. You beat me to it!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 5, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Don't need history to tell you that it still ranks as one of easiest colleges to get into in the state short of community college and hasn't been ranked higher than uF or UM in decades if ever.
> 
> You don't want to discuss your school as an actual educational institution in regards to the other Florida Schools, that's a battle you can't win.
> 
> Short of a few decent programs, it's a glorified diploma mill that spits out circus performers and mid level NFL talent.



I love how talk of superior education led to .......



tjl1388 said:


> Second only to Notre Lame and THE cheater bucknut university.



How can we be second to two other schools?  Wouldn't that make us third?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2017)

go noles


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2017)

Well after watching the game, even with an overtime win, I still say Georgia Tech is the best team in Tennessee..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 5, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> go noles



Congrats to y'all.  You just beat the most talented team you will play all season.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 6, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> How can we be second to two other schools?  Wouldn't that make us third?



Those two are tied for first, if they ever play each other I will be rooting for a sinkhole to swallow the stadium.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Those two are tied for first, if they ever play each other I will be rooting for a sinkhole to swallow the stadium.



Good luck.. I've been wishing and waiting for that in Knoxville for years! One of these days it will happen. You can only stack crap for so long before it breaks down..


----------

